

Google Readying Android Smartwatch with LG - 8ig8
http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-33058

======
ATLobotomy
"Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the Western
Spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at
a distance of roughly ninety-eight million miles is an utterly insignificant
little blue-green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly
primitive that they still think [smartwatches] are a pretty neat idea." \- A
Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, Douglas Adams

------
Thiz
Smartwatches are the greatest idea ever conceived. Just think about the NFC
smart tag fever it will release upon earth.

It's not about apps, icons, UIs, it's all about presence.

Mere mortals still don't get it, but they will very soon.

------
8ig8
> The smartwatch category is getting crowded fast. Apple has been developing
> its own according to people familiar with the matter and CEO Tim Cook said
> in February that Apple is planning to enter “new categories” of products

Crowded. It is so crowded. What exactly does crowded mean here?

------
panacea
"Readying"?

